# Libretto tranalstion help!



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

It is the recitative and aria of Duke from Rigoletto, second act (Ella mi fu rapita...Parmi veder le lagrime) when he sings:

Ella mi fu rapita! E quando, o ciel! Ne' brevi istanti, *prima che un presagio interno sull' orma corsa ancora mi spingesse!*

I've brought this to everyone I knew and nobody could help me yet with a clear translation of the text (in bold)  Well, I know pretty well that _'un presagio interno'_ means _'an internal bad omen'_ and 'mi spingesse' means _'it pushed me into'_ or _'it rushed me onto'_. Some opera pages (which I've found through a google search) recognize _l'orma corsa_ as _'the trodden path'_ but an Italian guy told me that it maybe not the definite equivalent in this context so I got more confused!  Oh, bad Piave! (Joking). Please somebody help me! What does this mean?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.murashev.com/opera/Rigoletto_libretto_Italian_English gives "hastily retrace my steps" which fits the context.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

The translation linked above by Taggart is indeed a good one: _before some inner voice made me hastily retrace my steps!
_

"Forced me to retrace my steps" would be also fine.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you both gentlemen! :tiphat:


----------

